# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  Geant Firmware GN DVB 250 MINI 10-04-2017

## mohamed73

*GN DVB 250 MINI**جهاز جديد* * GN DVB 250 MINI  اصدرت شركة جيون جهاز جديد*  *المميزات التقنية للجهاز*  *SUPORT YOUTUB…….WIFI EXTERN GRATOUI +RJ 45* *3 ANS SERVER INTERNET +3 ANS SERVER IPTV* *POUR ACTIVE SERVER 8899—->ALLER A VANILLA ET CONNECTER DIRECTEEMNT AU SERVEUR*  *لتحميل التحديث* *1-الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *GEANT_GN-DVB-250_20170410.zip* * 10/04/2017* *NOUVEAU RECEPTEUR*

----------

